# Horseshoe Lake, Closet boat ramp launch?



## Immyz (Mar 26, 2008)

Does anyone know where the closest boat ramp is to horseshoe lake?? If you could let me know I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

Beck's Lake Launch. Go to the red light at the intersection in front of International Paper Mill in Cantonment. Go east at the light about 3 miles and follow the signs. The launch is narrow and in fair shape and it costs $5.


----------



## Immyz (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks friend.


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Immyz (6/16/2009)*Thanks friend.


No problem. 

Once you put your boat in it's probably only a 5 minute run around to Horseshoe and that's with a 30 horse.


----------



## Immyz (Mar 26, 2008)

So we drove an hour last night to get out to becks lake landing.

While I do appreciate the information, I feel I was denied critical need to know information. Please try to be very specific about the boat launch and the conditions of it in hopes to save someone alot of time.

We found it ok, however I think the boat launch is only conducive to launching canoes and small flat bottom aluminum boats :boo:boo:boo

The 18x2 just wasn't going to make it, because it really isnt a boat ramp.. its like some trees cleared away from a back woods canal with a few peaces of cracked rock as the shore gradually falls away.


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Immyz (6/26/2009)*So we drove an hour last night to get out to becks lake landing.
> 
> While I do appreciate the information, I feel I was denied critical need to know information. Please try to be very specific about the boat launch and the conditions of it in hopes to save someone alot of time.
> 
> ...


How about I not give you any information next time. :baby

I didn't have any problem launching my 14' riverboat there. You didn't ask for the best ramp you asked for the closest ramp.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

> *Geronimo (6/28/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Immyz (6/26/2009)*So we drove an hour last night to get out to becks lake landing.
> ...


Maybe next time somebody could hold your hand and walk you down to the water. 

That is a kind of crappy thank you. You're right he only asked for the closest. There again I guess you could have told the truth and said the waldorf/walrus lake/ spring lake landing. Then he'd bitch 'cause that one is private, but it *is* closest. Only about 30-45 seconds if you run all the way out of the lake.


----------



## Immyz (Mar 26, 2008)

The fact that you write more in depth posts when crying, complaining, or simply being an internet hero shows exactly how reputable you're advice is.

Forgive me that when I put my 2cents into someone's post, and give advice I go a little farther then turn left at the hill where the old tractor use to sit, then go past the store on the right where the old red light is etc etc.. you get the picture.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Maybe next time, I will just Assume that there are so many incompetent people on the "internet" and give you a step by step as what I plan to do exactly, down to the way I tie my shoes in the morning the day of the fishing trip. Maybe... Just maybe...then you could flex you're finger muscles and write something that isnt considered toliet tissue.


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

Hell I just launched my 18.5 ft bay boat at becks lake yesterday.


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *tightlines (7/1/2009)*Hell I just launched my 18.5 ft bay boat at becks lake yesterday.


You didn't have any problem because you know what you are doing.

The jackleg asked forthe closest ramp to Horsesoe. Out of the goodness of my heart, I took the time to tell him where it was and that the ramp was, in my opinion, in fair shape. What else more could I do except launch the boat for him?


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

Yeah, I do belive your response was it's in "fair shape". I didnt see whereyou described as a Bassmaster Tournement class launch. Heck info is info. If it works for ya great, if it doesnt dont gripe about someone taking the time to respond. I know where it is and I even appreciate the info!!!!:nonono


----------



## Immyz (Mar 26, 2008)

If that what you call fair shape, Id hate to see what run down and worthless looks like in "you're" opinion.



It's hard to launch a boat when the trailer drags on the ground because the ramp isnt much of a ramp at all. Worthless information given.. That's my 2cents. To you others who thinks it's good info, congrats.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

> *Immyz (6/16/2009)*Does anyone know where the closest boat ramp is to horseshoe lake?? If you could let me know I would greatly appreciate it.


Here..........re-read this. What he gave you was a direct answer to your question. Now the closest best public place..........The Swamphouse or Smith's just across 90 on the other side of the bridge.

Just curious, but how did you know about Horseshoe lake but not any landings? Also, did you fish that day? Do any good?


----------



## Immyz (Mar 26, 2008)

Saw the lake using google earth, found out it Had a name and was curious to fish it. We fished that day but farther south down the escambia river off the boat launch on 9mile. However we did try to launch the boat at becks lake landing, but the trailer started dragging the ground when the rear of the boat was barely in the water.

We got on a good bite, In fact our very first cast of the day yeilded a bass. We ended up catching 14 total with many short strikers and a few getting off at the boat, used a various selection of lures.


----------

